# EuroBasket 2013



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2013)

Partono domani, 4 settembre, gli Europei maschili di pallacanestro. 
Si svolgeranno in Slovenia dal 4 al 22 settembre, e parteciperanno ben 24 squadre.

GRUPPO A

Beglio
Francia
Germania
Gran Bretagnia
Israele
Ucraina

GRUPPO B

Bosnia
Lettonia
Lituania
Macedonia
Montenegro
Serbia

GRUPPO C

Croazia
Georgia
Polonia
Repubblica Ceca
Slovenia
Spagna

GRUPPO D

Finlandia
Grecia
*Italia*
Russia
Svezia
Turchia

Le prime tre squade di ogni gruppo passano alla seconda fase.
Esordio per l'Italia domani sera, ore 21, contro la Russia. Diretta su RaiSport1.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] in realtà c'era già, ma usiamo questo topic che hai fatto te per altro molto bene 

Metto in rilievo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] in realtà c'era già, ma usiamo questo topic che hai fatto te per altro molto bene
> 
> Metto in rilievo.



Cavoli, avevo provato a cercarlo ma non l'ho trovato.. Mi dispiace  Farò più attenzione la prossima volta.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Cavoli, avevo provato a cercarlo ma non l'ho trovato.. Mi dispiace  Farò più attenzione la prossima volta.



Ma vai tranquillo  Anzi ti ringrazio perché mi hai evitato del lavoro da fare


----------



## juventino (3 Settembre 2013)

Le partite di preparazione sono state tutt'altro che incoraggianti. Aggiungiamoci che manca gente come Bargnani, Gallinari e Hackett. E' già tanto se superiamo la prima fase imho.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Le partite di preparazione sono state tutt'altro che incoraggianti. Aggiungiamoci che manca gente come Bargnani, Gallinari e Hackett. E' già tanto se superiamo la prima fase imho.



Ammetto di non conoscere molto il basket, ma da quello che ho letto dicono che sarà difficilissimo passare il gruppo con Grecia, Russia e Turchia superiori a noi.


----------



## DannySa (3 Settembre 2013)

Peccato, mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere il quintetto al completo con un Bargnani rigenerato dall'approdo ai Knicks, un Galliani più leader rispetto a 2 anni fa e con un girone di qualificazione (l'anno scorso) da vero leader assieme a Datome, con il Beli scheggia impazzita in un sistema dove non deve fare tutto lui come credo sarà.
Pesante anche l'assenza di Hackett, una sfiga assurda per noi quest'anno.


----------



## Snake (3 Settembre 2013)

se non ci presentiamo facciamo prima


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ammetto di non conoscere molto il basket, ma da quello che ho letto dicono che sarà difficilissimo passare il gruppo con Grecia, Russia e Turchia superiori a noi.



Forse ce la giochiamo con la Russia dato che anche loro hanno mille assenze, Turchia e Grecia sono assolutamente fuori dalla nostra portata.
Domani sarà già decisiva, se perdiamo servirà un miracolo.

Comunque abbiamo un reparto lunghi da Lega 2


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2013)

Manca il TOP della rosa, cioè c'è da poco da ragionare su come a vada a finrie la competizione. Lo scorso Europeo fu tragico, io dico che se ci mettessimo d'impegno, possiamo riuscir a far peggio.


----------



## prebozzio (3 Settembre 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Peccato, mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere il quintetto al completo con un Bargnani rigenerato dall'approdo ai Knicks, un *Galliani *più leader rispetto a 2 anni fa e con un girone di qualificazione (l'anno scorso) da vero leader assieme a Datome, con il Beli scheggia impazzita in un sistema dove non deve fare tutto lui come credo sarà.
> Pesante anche l'assenza di Hackett, una sfiga assurda per noi quest'anno.


Dopo l'acquisto di Kakà ha deciso di andare in vacanza?


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2013)

Bargnani rigenerato senza aver giocato un minuto quest'anno, interessante


----------



## DannySa (3 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bargnani rigenerato senza aver giocato un minuto quest'anno, interessante



Rigenerato mentalmente, pardon.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Settembre 2013)

Comunque domani ci giochiamo l'Europeo. La Russia ad assenze è messa peggio di noi, mancano Kirilenko, Khryapa, Kaun, Mozgov e Vorontsevich. Sono aggrappati a Shved e al classe '93 Karasev. Sotto canestro ci può creare qualche grattacapo Savrasenko, centro di 2.16, che Melli in un modo o nell'altro deve cercare di arginare. Se vinciamo domani possiamo farcela, se no possiamo pensare a chiudere dignitosamente la manifestazione perché contro Turchia, e Grecia non vinceremo mai.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Settembre 2013)

non ho parole per come è stato gestito l'avvicinamento a questa manifestazione, con la squadra dello scorso anno alle qualificazione avremmo potuto anche passare il turno, ma ora è impossibile

a parte gallinari che si è infortunato a febbraio, ma come è possibile perdere in fila bargnani, belinelli, hackett, mancinelli tutti insieme?


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque domani ci giochiamo l'Europeo. La Russia ad assenze è messa peggio di noi, mancano Kirilenko, Khryapa, Kaun, Mozgov e Vorontsevich. Sono aggrappati a Shved e al classe '93 Karasev. Sotto canestro ci può creare qualche grattacapo Savrasenko, centro di 2.16, che Melli in un modo o nell'altro deve cercare di arginare. Se vinciamo domani possiamo farcela, se no possiamo pensare a chiudere dignitosamente la manifestazione perché contro Turchia, e Grecia non vinceremo mai.



Esattamente però sotto ci faranno il mazzo comunque, poi Cusin farà 3 falli in 5 minuti come suo solito e andremo in difficoltà, dobbiamo sfruttare al massimo le nostre guardie.

Occhio a Monia


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Non è una questione di giocatori secondo me, abbiam vinto l'argento olimpico con Soragna, Galanda, Bulleri, Calabria, Mordente... Sta gente qua. Il problema è che se ne fregano altamente


----------



## Frikez (4 Settembre 2013)

Da notare la ripassata che stanno prendendo Polonia e Turchia in questa prima giornata


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2013)

La Turchia è sotto di 10 con la Finlandia a 2 dalle fine?! pare strano


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2013)

Mamma mia Turkoglu, Turchia a -3 e palla in mano a 10 dalla fine e lui che fa? si butta dentro prendendosi un bruttissimo tiro da 2.. vince la Finlandia.


----------



## smallball (4 Settembre 2013)

La Spagna passeggia sulla Croazia inchiodandola sul 68-40 con una difesa asfissiante. Sonori fischi all'indirizzo della loro squadra da parte dei numerosi tifosi Croati presenti nel palazzetto


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Settembre 2013)

Datome


----------



## Frikez (4 Settembre 2013)

Gigi ti amo  

Che cuore quest'Italia


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Settembre 2013)

È finita. Vince Italia 76-69. Nell'ultimo quarto abbiamo sofferto non poco


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2013)

Gigione 
Sofferto più del previsto in certi momenti senza che la Russia facesse chissà che di fantastico per metterci in difficoltà ma ci può stare, era la prima.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Settembre 2013)

la russia ci è stata dietro solo nel quarto periodo visto che metteva triple da distanze assurde, per il resto sempre almeno 10/12 punti di vantaggio, avanti così

anche se non si può fare a meno di pensare a qualcuno tra hackett e gallinari in squadra...


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Settembre 2013)

Avanti così, anche se battere la Russia odierna, nonostante le nostre defezioni, era fattbilissimo (il solo Shved può poco). Ora la Turchia e li so' augelli per diabetici.


----------



## juventino (5 Settembre 2013)

Onestamente non mi sarei mai aspettato questa vittoria. Bene così, le nostre speranze di passare il turno aumentano.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Settembre 2013)

Gigigante! E sorpresona Cusin...

Beli bene per tutta la partita, ma il finale è stato pessimo tra tiri liberi sbagliati e palloni persi.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Shved è molto più efficace oltreoceano che in Europa... Sta russia mi pare Robetta, c'è solo karasev che è un fenomeno


----------



## Frikez (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Shved è molto più efficace oltreoceano che in Europa... Sta russia mi pare Robetta, c'è solo karasev che è un fenomeno



Karasev è un bust 

Shved mi fa impazzire


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Settembre 2013)

Io ve l'avevo detto che questa Russia era poca roba. Sotto canestro sono stati talmente imbarazzanti da aver fatto sembrare Cusin la copia sputata di Mutombo.


----------



## smallball (5 Settembre 2013)

vediamo un po se Turkoglu ripetera' anche oggi la partita oscena al tiro fatta ieri contro i Finlandesi...nel caso dovra' stare molto attento al sigaro del buon Boscia...


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2013)

Mamma mia ma i nostri han statistiche al tiro che sembrano le mie.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ma i nostri han statistiche al tiro che sembrano le mie.



Sei un cecchino


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sei un cecchino



Ultimamente mi limito a tirare delle gran legnate a chi prova ad entrare, al campetto. Il mio gioco si ferma lì.

Si deve svegliare Gigi.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Settembre 2013)

madò in sto terzo quarto danno fo'o al palazzetto da quanto so caldi da 3


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2013)

Fine terzo quarto.

Statistica globale:
Tiro da 3: 64%
Tiri liberi 63%

WTF!?


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2013)

Ma Aradori da 3 che percentuali ha, 90%!?


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Settembre 2013)

bella partita stasera!!!

58% da 3 finale


----------



## DannySa (5 Settembre 2013)

Ieri Aradori l'ho insultato tutta la partita ma oggi boh, assurdo da 3.


----------



## juventino (5 Settembre 2013)

Aradori 
Non mi aspettavo davvero un inizio del genere all'europeo, complimenti all'Italia


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Settembre 2013)

Aradori bestiale. Datome zero punti, ma quello che conta è la vittoria.


----------



## juventino (5 Settembre 2013)

Rai VERGOGNOSA comunque. Telecronaca oscena e partita che avrebbe meritato la diretta su uno dei primi 3 canali al posto delle schifezze che trasmettono.


----------



## Frikez (5 Settembre 2013)

Faremo peggio del 2011 

La difesa di Pianigiani


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Settembre 2013)

Melli dominante nei primi due quarti, Aradori monumentale nel terzo quarto, Gentile nell'ultimo. Datome capitano vero, capisce che non è giornata e si mette al servizio della squadra. Ancora ottimo Belinelli, migliorato tantissimo. Un piccolo appunto: Boscia, sei stato un grande, ma credo che sia giunto il momento di dire basta (nonostante sia stato chiamato all'ultimo per sopperire la mancanza di un commissario tecnico). Turchia con pochi neuroni e qualche vecchia gloria finita, ma allenata malissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Settembre 2013)

Sono i tornati i tiri "ignoranti". 

Grandi ragazzi. La Turchia sarà anche la delusione del torneo, ma il cuore degli azzurri è impressionante. Grandissimo Melli, Aradori e Gentile. Grande il cuore del capitano Gigione. Ora sotto coi finnici. Daje azzurri.


----------



## Frikez (5 Settembre 2013)

Certo che con il roster al completo si finiva sul podio:

Diener Hackett Poeta
Belinelli Aradori
Gigi Gentile
Gallo Melli
Bargnani Cusin Gigli


----------



## smallball (5 Settembre 2013)

Caro Boscia non era proprio Partita da quintettone non ci hai capito nulla


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Certo che con il roster al completo si finiva sul podio:
> 
> Diener Hackett Poeta
> Belinelli Aradori
> ...



quello che veramente mi rode di non poter aver avuto in slovenia è gallinari, l'anno scorso alle qualificazioni aveva fatto un lavoro impressionante


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Rai VERGOGNOSA comunque. Telecronaca oscena e partita che avrebbe meritato la diretta su uno dei primi 3 canali al posto delle schifezze che trasmettono.



Non è una novità


----------



## Frikez (5 Settembre 2013)

Spagna sconfitta dalla Slovenia, clamoroso


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Settembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Caro Boscia non era proprio Partita da quintettone non ci hai capito nulla



È brutto da dire perchè Boscia è un grande, però sono ormai anni che non ci capisce nulla. È meglio per lui dire basta.


----------



## Van The Man (6 Settembre 2013)

E' ancorato ad un basket di 20 anni fa, i suoi quintettoni sono stati ridicolizzati. Sembravano ubriachi che andavano a caccia di farfalle in giro per il campo. Poi non parliamo dell'atteggiamento mentale dei turchi, Turkoglu in primis


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Settembre 2013)

Oggi giornata di riposo per i gruppi C e D e quindi anche per l'Italia, quindi domani ore 17.45 la sfida contro la Finlandia. Vincere sarebbe, ovviamente, importantissimo. Ma imho avremo più problemi ad affrontare la Finlandia più di quanti ne abbiamo avuti contro Russia e Turchia.


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2013)

La Finlandia ha le nostre stesse caratteristiche partita molto molto complicata


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Settembre 2013)

Ma come funziona l'assegnamento dei punti???  Perchè la Russia che ha perso 2 partite ha 2 punti e noi che ne abbiamo vinte 2 4 punti??


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2013)

ci sono 2 punti x chi vince e 1 punto x chi perde


----------



## Van The Man (6 Settembre 2013)

Comunque, nonostante le defezioni qua e là, è una prima fase di Eurobasket divertentissima. Già 4 partite risolte per 1 punto, due al supplementare, e quasi tutte le altre entro i 10 punti di scarto. Squadre di secondo piano o quasi come l'Ucraina che sono a punteggio pieno, o la Gran Bretagna che batte Israele. Ogni sera è una battaglia. Comunque concordo con Small e Kurt, domani con i finnici sarà complicato


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma come funziona l'assegnamento dei punti???  Perchè la Russia che ha perso 2 partite ha 2 punti e noi che ne abbiamo vinte 2 4 punti??



le vittorie valgono 2 punti e le sconfitte 1  è così solo nelle competizioni per nazionali però


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2013)

Primo quarto contro la Finlandia siamo sotto di 3 punti. Stiamo comunque sbagliando veramente troppo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Settembre 2013)

abbiamo recuperato nel secondo, ora conduciamo 31-26, ma non abbiamo messo neanche una tripla mi sembra


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Settembre 2013)

Bene per ora. Prima dell'ultimo quarto a +12.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2013)

Conduciamo 46-34 e manca un quarto. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Frikez (7 Settembre 2013)

Che pochezza la Finlandia, è bastato assestare la difesa e non hanno più segnato.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Settembre 2013)

edit.... sbagliato topic...

Comunque grande Italia!!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2013)

Grande Italia!!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Settembre 2013)

ma la finlandia cosa aveva in mente con tutti quei tentativi da 3?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Settembre 2013)

Comunque la pochezza tecnica della Finlandia è qualcosa di impressionante.


----------



## Frikez (7 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque la pochezza tecnica della Finlandia è qualcosa di impressionante.



È più forte la Svezia, non so come abbiano fatto ad asfaltarli.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> È più forte la Svezia, non so come abbiano fatto ad asfaltarli.



Ma anche la Turchia, seppur pessima a quest'Europeo, non so come abbiano fatto a perdere co questi scappati di casa.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Settembre 2013)

38-36 Grecia all'intervallo.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Settembre 2013)

che preghiera ha tirato Fotsis


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Settembre 2013)

e ora che si fa??? Ci si inizia a credere?


----------



## Hell Krusty (8 Settembre 2013)

Che partita!!! Ammetto che prima dell'Europeo non pensavo neanche che passassimo il primo turno...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Settembre 2013)

Mostruosi!!!


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> e ora che si fa??? Ci si inizia a credere?



Calma, ora arrivano Spagna e Slovenia..comunque eroici


----------



## juventino (8 Settembre 2013)

Che Italia 
Era troppo tempo che questa nazionale non ci regalava soddisfazioni.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che Italia
> Era troppo tempo che questa nazionale non ci regalava soddisfazioni.



.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Settembre 2013)

La garra di Ale Gentile!!!


----------



## Snake (8 Settembre 2013)




----------



## prebozzio (8 Settembre 2013)

Pianigiani è entrato sottopelle ai giocatori. Mi ha colpito un'azione difensiva del secondo tempo, al ventiquattresimo secondo due azzurri sul tiratore e Gentile che esulta come per un canestro al suono della sirena. L'antisportivo sul +5 poteva spostare l'inerzia dalla parte dei greci, invece abbiamo lottato e vinto alla grande.

Beli con Thib è diventato un ottimo difensore e un giocatore completo, in Europa sarebbe stradecisivo.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


>



non avrei mai pensato di dirlo l'anno scorso, ma mi mancherà molto quest'anno ai bulls


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2013)

Slovenia Croazia partita clamorosa, finiremo per restare gli unici imbattuti


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La garra di Ale Gentile!!!



A me francamente è sembrata una mezza porcheria.
Erano tutti fermi, a un possesso dalla fine. Se fai una cosa così in NBA ti asfaltano.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> A me francamente è sembrata una mezza porcheria.
> Erano tutti fermi, a un possesso dalla fine. Se fai una cosa così in NBA ti asfaltano.



Dal vivo l'ho pensato anch'io, però nella seconda fase contano anche i punti fatti e subiti per la classifica e +2 fanno sempre comodo


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> A me francamente è sembrata una mezza porcheria.
> Erano tutti fermi, a un possesso dalla fine. Se fai una cosa così in NBA ti asfaltano.



Beh anche Papanikolaou non mi pare l'abbia presa benissimo . Certo sul +6 poteva risparmiarsela, però era talmente gasato dagli ultimi minuti giocati da trascinatore che ha spento la "cabina comandi" ed è andato come un treno.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Dal vivo l'ho pensato anch'io, però nella seconda fase contano anche i punti fatti e subiti per la classifica e +2 fanno sempre comodo



Non credo che Gentile abbia pensato allo scarto punti. E' andato come un treno perchè era gasatissimo.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo che Gentile abbia pensato allo scarto punti. E' andato come un treno perchè era gasatissimo.



Sono d'accordo, ma penso anche che dalla panchina nessuno gli abbia detto di fermarsi... e lui con 18 secondi sul tabellone è partito. Gentile è così, sfacciato e istintivo, e si sta già contenendo molto rispetto a come è abituato a fare nel club. La Nazionale, con Pianigiani e tanti compagni bravi tecnicamente e umanamente, lo sta facendo maturare.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Beh anche Papanikolaou non mi pare l'abbia presa benissimo *. Certo sul +6 poteva risparmiarsela, però era talmente gasato dagli ultimi minuti giocati da trascinatore che ha spento la "cabina comandi" ed è andato come un treno.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Sì infatti mio padre, un po' neofita, salta sulla sedia e fa "ma ha provato a tirargli uno sberlone!?"


----------



## Hell Krusty (9 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> A me francamente è sembrata una mezza porcheria.
> Erano tutti fermi, a un possesso dalla fine. Se fai una cosa così in NBA ti asfaltano.


Ha fatto bene! Le partita finisce al 40', non a 39'.45"...


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Settembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Ha fatto bene! Le partita finisce al 40', non a 39'.45"...



Sì certo...fai una roba così con Howard in campo....


----------



## Hell Krusty (9 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sì certo...fai una roba così con Howard in campo....


Infatti Howard non brilla per intelligenza...


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Settembre 2013)

Per chi critica Gentile, incollo una parte di un post di un utente del Forumolimpia che esprime esattamente ciò che penso:

_Ad Ale Gentile: sul palleggio arresto e tiro che respinge la Grecia sono certo di averlo sentito dire "Papasukamistocazzo". Concetto ribadito con la schiacciata finale, con i greci che gli offrivano palesemente di palleggiare fino alla sirena perché era finita. "Finita un [email protected]". Non gli concede pietà, non gli concede un [email protected] Perché non è finita per niente. _


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Settembre 2013)

Tutto quello che si vuole, ma ci sono regole non scritte. Questa, in particolare, è una di quelle che condivido.
Sono TUTTI fermi. TUTTI.


----------



## Hell Krusty (9 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che si vuole, ma ci sono regole non scritte. Questa, in particolare, è una di quelle che condivido.
> Sono TUTTI fermi. TUTTI.


Nessuna pietà per il maiale Trinchieri e per Fotsis di stocazzo


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sì certo...fai una roba così con Howard in campo....



Più che altro con Bynum


----------



## Frikez (9 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sì certo...fai una roba così con Howard in campo....



Howard è talmente bimbominkia che fa pure di peggio


----------



## DR_1 (9 Settembre 2013)

E' in momenti come questi che serve un Lebron dall'altra parte, con un bel chasedown 

Se la tira troppo quel ragazzo.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Più che altro con Bynum



O immaginati Artest


----------



## Frikez (9 Settembre 2013)

Bene la Grecia ROTFL

Nel secondo girone avremo:
Italia 2-0
Slovenia 2-0 se oggi vince la Repubblica Ceca oppure 1-1 se passano i croati
Spagna 1-1
Finlandia 1-1
Croazia 1-1 o Repubblica 0-2
Grecia 0-2

Non male


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bene la Grecia ROTFL
> 
> Nel secondo girone avremo:
> Italia 2-0
> ...




l'italia oggi può fare qualsiasi risultato e non ci cambia nulla giusto?


----------



## Frikez (9 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> l'italia oggi può fare qualsiasi risultato e non ci cambia nulla giusto?



Yes Sir.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Settembre 2013)

Speriamo nel regalino della Repubblica ceca allora... Avere due partite di vantaggio sulle ultime due non sarebbe male 

edit... 
niente regalino


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2013)

l'Italia chiude imbattuta vincendo ultima partita 75-72


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2013)

correggo 82-79


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2013)

Le prossime gare:

*Giovedì ore 21 contro la Slovenia
Sabato ore 14.30 contro la Croazia
Lunedì ore 17.30 contro la Spagna *


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2013)

Stasera la gara contro la Slovenia. Andiamo!


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Stasera la gara contro la Slovenia. Andiamo!



sarà abbastanza difficile... ma ce la giochiamo


----------



## Frikez (12 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Stasera la gara contro la Slovenia. Andiamo!



Dopo la p o r c a t a della Fiba con i biglietti sarà una bolgia purtroppo.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Settembre 2013)

ma anche a voi l'audio dall'arena è in ritardo?


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2013)

Durissima.

Sì audio in ritardo.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Settembre 2013)

quant'è scandalosa la rai mamma mia


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2013)

Eh questi son forti ...


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2013)

Vanno ad ondate. Dobbiamo stare lì: prima poi un calo arriva, dobbiamo solo tenere duro. Se siamo costanti la vinciamo.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Settembre 2013)

Belinelli deve darsi una svegliata...

sull'ultimo tiro era fallo tutta la vita... maledetti


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Settembre 2013)

Fighe di alto livello però al palazzetto eh...


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Settembre 2013)

primo tempo 45-39 per la slovenia

stiamo facendo una fatica enorme, addirittura nel secondo quarto dal campo abbiamo messo solo ed esclusivamente triple, stiamo faticando soprattutto a penetrare nella lunetta
la slovenia sotto questo punto di vista è mostruosa invece, ci avranno schiacciato in faccia 6/7 volte


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma anche a voi l'audio dall'arena è in ritardo?



Io no. Io ho il video in anticipo...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma anche a voi l'audio dall'arena è in ritardo?


Sarebbe strano il contrario... Rai...


----------



## smallball (12 Settembre 2013)

clima incredibile,pubblico molto caloroso


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Settembre 2013)

Che pirla Blazic, meglio per noi questo antisportivo...


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2013)

Dobbiamo stare calmi.

Sono nervosi, se reggiamo, vinciamo. Possono crollare da un momento all'altro.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Settembre 2013)

belinelli ma bastaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2013)

Dragic è bravissimo comunque. Gioca in Nba vero?


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Settembre 2013)

Ma Pianigiani cosa aspetta a togliere Belinelli? Dannoso


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2013)

Fisicamente ci schiacciano. Finisce male.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2013)

Han perso la testa. Stupidi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dragic è bravissimo comunque. Gioca in Nba vero?



Phoenix


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Settembre 2013)

E comunque loro pestano come fabbri in difesa e i grigi non fischiano niente...


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Settembre 2013)

la cosa assurda è che abbiamo perso la testa dopo il nostro break e pareggio!!! Abbiamo fatto 3 attacchi di fila a cavolo e ci siamo innervositi!!! Belinelli assolutamente da togliere! dannoso in attacco e difesa


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2013)

Al rimbalzo la prendono sempre loro. Sempre.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Settembre 2013)

ma daiiiiiiiiii!!!! ma neanche ci provano a far taglia fuori... prendono rimbalzo senza saltare. grossi limiti di concentrazione


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Al rimbalzo la prendono sempre loro. Sempre.



Secondo me per colpa principalmente dei piccoli, che dopo i tiri degli Sloveni non guardano più il loro canestro ma pensano a ripartire in attacco...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

AleGent e Cusin ci stanno tenendo a galla...


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Settembre 2013)

che fenomeno Draghic!!! belinelli


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2013)

Va che pancione l'allenatore della Slovenia :-D


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Settembre 2013)

Belinelli invece ce la sta facendo perdere...


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Settembre 2013)

Belinelli 15% dal campo... mamma mia... bastava un misero 30% e eravamo avanti noi


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Settembre 2013)

Dai bisogna correre e penetrare che loro sono in bonus...


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Settembre 2013)

dai incredibile... 20mila palloni recuperati nel nostro pitturato loro


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Settembre 2013)

Fallo in attacco di Aradori... Finita...


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Settembre 2013)

siamo stati pietosi a rimbalzo, non ne abbiamo presa proprio una...


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2013)

Peccato, poteva andare decisamente meglio ma non mi lamenterei troppo.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Peccato, poteva andare decisamente meglio ma non mi lamenterei troppo.



Loro erano obbiettivamente più forti, ma abbiamo gettato al vento un sacco di occasioni. Secondo me c'abbiamo messo tanto anche del nostro per perderla


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Loro erano obbiettivamente più forti, ma abbiamo gettato al vento un sacco di occasioni. Secondo me c'abbiamo messo tanto anche del nostro per perderla



Ma ora come si mette la nostra situazione?


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Settembre 2013)

a 1:30 comunque eravamo a -3, con gentile prima che ha sbagliato la tripla del pareggio e belinelli poi che non raccoglie un rimbalzo (su stoppata di cusin) mandando la slovenia a +5

ci sta dai, non abbiamo fatto male alla fine, con un po' di fortuna in più potevamo fare ancora meglio 

benissimo datome, gentile e cusin, peccato che avesse 3 falli già nel secondo quarto però

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma ora come si mette la nostra situazione?



al momento la situazione non cambia granché rispetto a prima, sarà importante però fare 2 punti con la croazia, cosa non facile, poi vabbè dopo c'è la spagna, che tra l'altro oggi ha perso


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2013)

Siamo una squadra di tiratori da tre.
Non abbiamo la presenza fisica, non abbiamo un play "alla dragic" che ci permetta di giocare in pitturato, non abbiamo una difesa granitica (discreta, non granitica). 
Se due dei tiratori sono in giornata no, perdiamo con qualsiasi squadra di buon livello.
Se un tiratore ha una giornata no, perdiamo contro gli squadroni.
Se sono tutti in giornata, perdiamo giusto contro gli USA.


----------



## Frikez (12 Settembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Fighe di alto livello però al palazzetto eh...



Dove?


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Settembre 2013)

Se i tuoi piccoli in difesa non tengono nessuno, questo è il risultato. Stuprati dai fratelli Dragic.

Ah comunque sabato partita da dentro fuori. Se perdiamo siamo al 99% fuori perché poi lunedi la Spagna ci farà a fette. E io, purtroppo, ho brutte sensazioni. La Croazia è in fiducia, vincendo contro di noi potrebbe anche chiudere il girone da prima se poi batte la Grecia, ma soprattutto ci accoppiamo malissimo con loro. Hanno due lunghi che sotto canestro banchetteranno come hanno fatto ieri Vidmar e Begic ed hanno l'unico uomo di questo torneo che ha le caratteristiche per non andare sotto fisicamente col nostro unico attaccante da palleggio (cioè Gentile): Bogdanovic. Sarà durissima.


----------



## Frikez (13 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2013)

La Croazia è fondamentale, perchè la Spagna ci disintegra.


----------



## smallball (13 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Croazia è fondamentale, perchè la Spagna ci disintegra.


E' la partita della vita,ci giochiamo tutto


----------



## Frikez (13 Settembre 2013)

Da quando Bogdanovic difende?


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Da quando Bogdanovic difende?



Non avrà mai difeso in vita sua. Solo che gentile non ha un primo passo fulmineo, Bogdanovic pur non essendo un difensore il primo passo di Gentile lo può tenere quando vuole e questo è un problema perché a differenza della maggior parte di 3 affrontati da Ale lui ha il fisico per tenere le sue penetrazioni fatte per lo più di potenza fisica. Poi ovvio, il problema principale è arginare Tomic e anche Zoric che sotto canestro banchetteranno alla grande.


----------



## Frikez (13 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non avrà mai difeso in vita sua. Solo che gentile non ha un primo passo fulmineo, Bogdanovic pur non essendo un difensore il primo passo di Gentile lo può tenere quando vuole e questo è un problema perché a differenza della maggior parte di 3 affrontati da Ale lui ha il fisico per tenere le sue penetrazioni fatte per lo più di potenza fisica. Poi ovvio, il problema principale è arginare Tomic e anche Zoric che sotto canestro banchetteranno alla grande.



Mah vediamo, ero convinto che la Grecia, che probabilmente ha il miglior reparto lunghi dell'Europeo, ci aprisse in 2 sotto canestro e invece li abbiamo contenuti bene..il problema paradossalmente sono i piccoli che contro la Slovenia si facevano battere dal palleggio dai fratelli Dragic soprattutto..abbiamo difeso da cani sul pick&roll prendendo qualcosa come 6/7 schiacciate dai vari Begic, Vidmar e compagnia.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mah vediamo, ero convinto che la Grecia, che probabilmente ha il miglior reparto lunghi dell'Europeo, ci aprisse in 2 sotto canestro e invece li abbiamo contenuti bene..il problema paradossalmente sono i piccoli che contro la Slovenia si facevano battere dal palleggio dai fratelli Dragic soprattutto..abbiamo difeso da cani sul pick&roll prendendo qualcosa come 6/7 schiacciate dai vari Begic, Vidmar e compagnia.



E' anche vero quel che dici tu, se si prende come campione la sola partita di ieri. Imho la chiave è ovviamente la difesa sul perimetro che è mancata ieri, però non si può non tenere Tomic e Zoric quando abbiamo un solo 5 di ruolo (Melli è un 4/5 e Magro, poraccio....).


----------



## Nicco (13 Settembre 2013)

Bellinelli non sei in NBA


----------



## Frikez (13 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E' anche vero quel che dici tu, se si prende come campione la sola partita di ieri. Imho la chiave è ovviamente la difesa sul perimetro che è mancata ieri, però non si può non tenere Tomic e Zoric quando abbiamo un solo 5 di ruolo (Melli è un 4/5 e Magro, poraccio....).



Non so cosa aspettermi dalla partita di domani però credo che Melli e Cusin soffriranno il giusto contro i lunghi croati, Tomic e Zoric non sono così dinamici e giocano molto in post quindi i nostri che se la cavano in difesa magari reggeranno. Secondo me contro la Lituania per esempio farebbero una fatica assurda, Valanciunas, Motie, Javtokas e Lavrinovic si accoppiano male con i nostri e ci farebbero il mazzo.
Ukic poi non è Dragic, è un giocatore un po' casinista che spesso va fuori giri, temo di più Bogdanovic che è capace di farne 30 se è in serata.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Settembre 2013)

mi par di vedere il milan... in attacco tutti fermi piantati...


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Settembre 2013)

Ma serve una laurea, un master, un phd per capire che la penetrazione quando gli altri sono 3 volte più grossi e ti stoppano SEMPRE non è la soluzione in attacco?


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Settembre 2013)

anche le schiacciate sbagliano 


cousin  c'è costato il pareggio


----------



## juventino (14 Settembre 2013)

Cusin  cos'ha sprecato


----------



## prebozzio (14 Settembre 2013)

Più grave il blocco in movimento, perché è un errore su cui spesso cade... nella schiacciata per una volta aveva provato ad andare deciso a canestro e prendersi un 2+1, ha sbagliato ma per fare la cosa giusta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Abbiamo 6 punti ora no? Come si mette in vista della Spagna?


----------



## Fry Rossonero (14 Settembre 2013)

malissimo il terzo quarto oggi
su altri forum di basket leggo che la Croazia era una squadra mediocre, me lo confermate? vero che per parte della partita siamo stati a guardare ma alcuni loro giocatori mi sembrano veramente tosti specie fisicamente

un altra cosa: Aradori, a me sembra un ottimo giocatore di livello, per me ci starebbe in Nba o è solo una mia impressione?


----------



## Frikez (14 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 6 punti ora no? Come si mette in vista della Spagna?



Dobbiamo tifare per la Slovenia stasera o per la Croazia domani, dato che la Spagna la possiamo battere solo tirando con il 70% dal campo 

La Croazia non è assolutamente mediocre, anzi ha un paio di giocatori come Tomic e Bogdanovic (probabilmente la miglior guardia in Europa in questo momento) che noi ci sogniamo, in più hanno avuto un ottimo impatto da Simon, Ukic e Saric, quest'ultimo se si dichiara al prossimo draft sarà quasi sicuramente una scelta da lottery.


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Dragic fenomenale


----------



## Frikez (14 Settembre 2013)

Siamo ai quarti


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Godo per trinchieri


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2013)

e siamo ai quarti... beh ottimo, speriamo di giocarcela però


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2013)

Si sa già chi affronteremo ai quarti?


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si sa già chi affronteremo ai quarti?



No. Si saprà tutto lunedi dopo la partita delle 21.


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si sa già chi affronteremo ai quarti?



Lituania o Serbia, non ascoltare Kurt che no el capisse un casso


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lituania o Serbia, non ascoltare Kurt che no el capisse un casso



Eh ma come vedi non si sa ancora chi becchiamo


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Settembre 2013)

Allora la Serbia batte la Francia e conclude in testa il suo girone. Al secondo posto la Lituania, poi Francia e Ucraina. L'Italia molto probabilmente affronterà quindi ai quarti la Serbia, questo perché una vittoria contro la Spagna che deve vincere per qualificarsi è pressoché impossibile. Domani ore 17.45 ci sarà Spagna-Italia.


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2013)

Cerchiamo almeno di fargliela sudare.. Belinelli deve ritrovare il suo gioco in vista dei quarti e bisogna ritrovare un minimo di intensità in difesa.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Settembre 2013)

Datome in dubbio per un problema al piede. Mi sa tanto di infortunio diplomatico, ma è giusto così.


----------



## Frikez (16 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Datome in dubbio per un problema al piede. Mi sa tanto di infortunio diplomatico, ma è giusto così.



40 minuti per Poeta, Magro, Rosselli e via


----------



## Frikez (16 Settembre 2013)

EROICI  

Ora sotto con la Lituania, sarà molto dura IMHO


----------



## Snake (16 Settembre 2013)

Per me era meglio la Serbia, e penso che la Spagna si sia fatta due calcoli altrimenti non si spiegano gli orrori dell'ultimo quarto e mezzo giocato al più classico degli "scansamose"


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Settembre 2013)

Serbia e Lituania per me una valeva l'altra, sono due nazionali che chi per un motivo chi per un altro sarebbero state per noi abbastanza insidiose.


----------



## Frikez (16 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Per me era meglio la Serbia, e penso che la Spagna si sia fatta due calcoli altrimenti non si spiegano gli orrori dell'ultimo quarto e mezzo giocato al più classico degli "scansamose"



La Spagna rischia contro i serbi, vedrai


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2013)

Almeno nel basket riusciamo a batte sti spagnoli... tra moto e calcio...


----------



## smallball (16 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Serbia e Lituania per me una valeva l'altra, sono due nazionali che chi per un motivo chi per un altro sarebbero state per noi abbastanza insidiose.



nonostante l'immenso rispetto che ho per il grande Dusan Ivkovic,era meglio affrontare in una partita secca gli imberbi serbi,che i giganti e esperti lituani,almeno nei principali attori,lituani


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Settembre 2013)

Lo dico? Ok, lo dico. Scariolo per la Spagna era oro colato. Orenga è un mezzo allenatore e si vede.


----------



## smallball (16 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Lo dico? Ok, lo dico. Scariolo per la Spagna era oro colato. Orenga è un mezzo allenatore e si vede.


mezzo?? un quarto di coach direi,non ci sta capendo nulla


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Settembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> nonostante l'immenso rispetto che ho per il grande Dusan Ivkovic,era meglio affrontare in una poartita secca gli imberbi serbi,che i giganti e esperti ,almeno nei principali attori,lituani



Da un punto di vista tecnico concordo con te. C'è da dire che la Serbia è una squadra tignosa e che da sempre il 100%, mentre la Lituania è una squadra che più volte si è sciolta sul più bello. Cioè, questi per anni hanno avuto tra i migliori backcourt e a parte nel 2003 non sono mai andati a medaglia.


----------



## Frikez (16 Settembre 2013)

Siamo bravi tutti a vincere con i 2 Gasol, Ibaka, Calderon, Reyes, Rudy, Navarro e compagnia, se Orenga avesse a disposizione gran parte dei titolari non avrebbe questi problemi.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Siamo bravi tutti a vincere con i 2 Gasol, Ibaka, Calderon, Reyes, Rudy, Navarro e compagnia, se Orenga avesse a disposizione gran parte dei titolari non avrebbe questi problemi.



Ho capito, ma cavolo Rubio, Calderon, Llull, Rodriguez, San Emeterio, Rudy. Miglior pacchetto di piccoli del torneo senza sé e senza ma. Sotto canestro c'è il solo Gasol, è vero. Ma anche qui parliamo del centro più forte della competizione. Voglio dire, mancheranno Navarro, Ibaka, Pau e Reyes, ma la Spagna rimane una nazionale fortissima. Eppure Orenga non ci sta capendo nulla ed infatti in Spagna stanno già chiedendo le sue dimissioni.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Settembre 2013)

Intanto in Grecia parlano di esonero per Trinchieri.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Settembre 2013)

(da youtube)


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Settembre 2013)

anche questa non male


----------



## smallball (17 Settembre 2013)

Cusin versione Dikembe Mutombo


----------



## Jerry West (17 Settembre 2013)

Potendo, l'unica (quasi big) che avrei voluto incontrare era la Francia. Per il resto Lituania, Serbia o chicchessia fa poca differenza. Meglio la Lituania, per batterla basterà rispolverare la canotta di Basile e farla mettere a Gentile.


----------



## Van The Man (17 Settembre 2013)

Il vostro inviato sarà presente a Lubiana da venerdì sera per la seconda semifinale, e molto probabilmente sarò alla Stozice Arena pure sabato, dato che sicuramente saranno impegnati i nostri in una delle due finali minori


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2013)

Se la Spagna gioca con quest'intensità è la strafavorita per l'oro.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Settembre 2013)

E Spagna-Francia sarà. Domani ore 21 appuntamento con la storia, per ripetere qualcosa di grande che nessuno all'inizio di questo EuroBasket si sarebbe mai immaginato (e tra l'altro già un mezzo miracolo è stato compiuto).


----------



## Snake (18 Settembre 2013)

cvd, si son scansati apposta quei maledetti


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2013)

Godo per gli slavi..Tonino


----------



## smallball (19 Settembre 2013)

i primi 3 quarti di Spagna Serbia sono stati un esempio di superiorita' schiacciante,quel passaggio baseball di Gasol su Llull e' stato leggendario


----------



## smallball (19 Settembre 2013)

intanto anche la Slovenia che travolge la Serbia si qualifica x i Mondiali di Spagna 2014


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Settembre 2013)

Ma come funziona per il Mondiale? L'Italia è qualificata già adesso??


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma come funziona per il Mondiale? L'Italia è qualificata già adesso??



No, dobbiamo vincerne una ed arrivare tra le prime 7, basta anche la finalina per il settimo ottavo posto


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Settembre 2013)

Ma la nostra partita a che ora è?


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma la nostra partita a che ora è?



Ore 21 su RaiSport1.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No, dobbiamo vincerne una ed arrivare tra le prime 7, basta anche la finalina per il settimo ottavo posto



Grazie


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Settembre 2013)

Fine secondo quarto con 40-39 per la Lituania. Forza forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Settembre 2013)

Contrariamente a quanto pronosticato sono i loro piccoli che ci stanno creando i maggiori problemi, anche se i loro lunghi stanno banchettando a rimbalzo. Giocando non bene siamo a -1, bene così!


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2013)

Che asini. Non hanno messo un canestro nell'ultimo quarto


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Settembre 2013)

Eh si vabbe è finita ormai su...


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che asini. Non hanno messo un canestro nell'ultimo quarto



Son scoppiati di testa Boss. E' già tanto essere arrivati ai quarti, anche se perdere cosi fa male.

Comunque domani finalina per staccare il pass per i Mondiali del 2014, giocheremo contro l'Ucraina.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> un altra cosa: Aradori, a me sembra un ottimo giocatore di livello, per me ci starebbe in Nba o è solo una mia impressione?



Oggi hai/abbiamo avuto la dimostrazione che Aradori è un giocatore di medio livello che in Nba porterebbe le borracce alle vere stelle.


----------



## DR_1 (19 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Son scoppiati di testa Boss. E' già tanto essere arrivati ai quarti, anche se perdere cosi fa male.
> 
> Comunque domani finalina per staccare il pass per i Mondiali del 2014, giocheremo contro l'Ucraina.
> 
> ...



Aradori è un giocatore che nel suo ruolo non eccelle in niente.
Come già detto da altre parti, è un ottimo giocatore nel contesto italiano, un buon giocatore nel contesto europeo, ma oltreoceano non è altro che un normalissimo "roleplayer".

L'unico che può "ambire" a quel mondo è Gentile, ma anche lui deve mangiare ancora tanta di quella minestra..


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Settembre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Aradori è un giocatore che nel suo ruolo non eccelle in niente.
> Come già detto da altre parti, è un ottimo giocatore nel contesto italiano, un buon giocatore nel contesto europeo, ma oltreoceano non è altro che un normalissimo "roleplayer".
> 
> L'unico che può "ambire" a quel mondo è Gentile, ma anche lui deve mangiare ancora tanta di quella minestra..



Gentile deve migliore nel tiro, nelle letture e in difesa, soprattutto la posizione difensiva. Ha 20 anni e insieme a Datome e Belinelli è stato il migliore dei nostri. Ha tutto per poterci stare. Tutto.


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Settembre 2013)

Il basket è uno sport complesso,quasi scientifico,ma mi sento di poter dire che alcune cose sono NECESSARIE: i lunghi cribbio,i lunghi,ti permettono più opzioni e ti consentono di non giocare per forza a 1000 all'ora come abbiamo dovuto fare,soprattutto in difesa


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Settembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il basket è uno sport complesso,quasi scientifico,ma mi sento di poter dire che alcune cose sono NECESSARIE: i lunghi cribbio,i lunghi,ti permettono più opzioni e ti consentono di non giocare per forza a 1000 all'ora come abbiamo dovuto fare,soprattutto in difesa



Il problema è che l'Italia ha pochi lunghi di valore e quelli che ha (Bargnani, Gallinari e Gigli) sono rotti. Melli e soprattutto Cusin in questo Europeo sono stati encomiabili per impegno.


----------



## smallball (20 Settembre 2013)

in teoria coi Serbi non avremmo chance....sono anche reduci da ben 2 giorni di riposo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Settembre 2013)

Cusin a me è piaciuto molto.

Con la Serbia spero nella grande partita. Ci vuole un impegno al 101% e forse non basterà.


----------



## Frikez (20 Settembre 2013)

Monsieur Tony Parker


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Settembre 2013)

Un epilogo amaro, ma che non deve influenzare il risultato di questo Europeo. Ricordiamoci che ci siamo presentati con Melli, Magro e Cusin come soli lunghi e che le nostre speranze di gloria o presunte tali passavano per la qualità delle prestazioni dei nostri "Big Four", di cui uno 20enne. Ripeto, c'è grandissima amarezza ma si torna in Italia con più certezze che incertezze, certi di aver fatto una grandissima esperienza che servirà nel futuro prossimo. Forza Italbasket!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ah, dimenticavo. 5/32 dal campo nelle ultime due partite per quella che sarebbe la nostra stella. Dei "Big Four" imho il più deludente perché da un giocatore della sua caratura ti aspetteresti di più sui due lati del campo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2013)

certo che però ieri giocare a 14 ore di distanza dalla partita con la lituania... si vedeva benissimo che eravamo stanchissimi

questo europeo comunque ha finalmente sancito il ritorno a un livello "accettabile" di questa nazionale, ora facciamo rientrare i vari gallinari, bargnani, mancinelli, hackett e via dicendo e vediamo se una eventuale wild card ci farà disputare il mondiale


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Settembre 2013)

Bene, quindi Francia campione d'Europa (a mio avviso meritatamente) con Parker ovvio MVP. Finale vinta per 80 a 66 con una Lituania imbarazzante che ha avuto profitti dal solo Kleiza. Al terzo posto invece la Spagna che batte 92 a 66 contro la Croazia.


----------



## Van The Man (23 Settembre 2013)

I nostri alla fine non ne avevano davvero più, l'Europeo è finito nel quarto con la Lituania. Vista dal vivo la partita contro la Serbia, si notava già dal riscaldamento, guardando i volti, che testa e gambe erano finiti. Nel primo quarto i tiri erano sempre cortissimi, ma nonostante tutto, a mio parere, siamo stati ancora una volta bravissimi a rimanere lì per quasi tutta la partita, sciupando anche qualche opportunità per rientrare nel match, quando invece era palpabile il rischio di finire a -40. Comunque, come dice Kurt, non dimentichiamo quale era il nostro punto di partenza. Ora c'è una base sulla quale lavorare, e soprattutto c'è una squadra che ha dimostrato di avere valori valori morali, prima ancora che tecnici


----------

